# position of trigger wheel and engine installing 60-2



## BQ1640 (Oct 16, 2005)

I've got a 60-2 trigger wheel and planning to install it onto my 2.0L 16V Turbo. (9A)
The main problem is I don't know how to install it








Who can answer the following questions : 
- In what position should I put the engine?
- in what position should I put the trigger wheel?
I hope somebody can help me out here because I haven't got any idea.
I've searched the internet but I haven't find anyhting








Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: position of trigger wheel and engine installing 60-2 (BQ1640)*

figure out where you are going to mount the sensor. then put the motor at TDC and then mount the missing teeth pointing at the sensor.


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: position of trigger wheel and engine installing 60-2 (BQ1640)*

It would also depend on your management I would think (unless you have indefinitely adjustable cylinder pulse offset in the software). In the VR6 on stock management for instance, when at TDC, the sensor is ~14 teeth away from the 2 missing teeth.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: position of trigger wheel and engine installing 60-2 (radoboy)*

that is true, if you were doing it to run ABA wiring it would need to be 14 teeth away.


----------



## BQ1640 (Oct 16, 2005)

I'll be running a Vems standalone unit.
I'll have a look at the indefinitely adjustable cylinder pulse offset in the software or maybe somebody already knows?
The trigger wheel I''m going to use is an original from Volkswagen.
The sensor is p&p but when putting the engine in TDC does the sensor of the trigger wheel need to point at missing teeth 1 or 2?
Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (BQ1640)*

Bump for more info...I was told by a few of the standalone companies to put it (the missing teeth) 70 degrees before the sensor at tdc cyl 1 comp stroke. We are using Haltech, and I know you can move the pulse around. They made it seem like you could really put it anywhere you desired, but I would rather have a definite point. The instructions also said it had to have more advance in degrees than the maximimum amount of ignition advance that you were planning on running by at least 10.


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (Dubmekanik)*

http://www.trigger-wheels.com/fitting/fitting.php...Not saying anything..just a link I just found


_Modified by Dubmekanik at 8:50 PM 4-29-2007_


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (Dubmekanik)*

Allright, after thinking about it for a minute. If your standalone has the ability to alter the tooth-position electrically you can put it anywhere you want, as long as the sensor can see the pulse (home/ missing teeth) more degree's than the maximun amount of degree's advance you ever hope to run.
Otherwise there wouldn't be enough time for the actual advance...duh. So with the engine at tdc, assuming the engine turns clockwise, you would want the missing teeth at least 60-70 degrees counter-clockwise of the sensor's mounting position....Correct?..Then you can add in where tdc actually is by telling said sem how many teeth off you mounted the wheel. Sorry about the run-on sentences. I'm dead tired


----------

